# Article re: grains/ gluten



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Got this email from The Honest Kitchen and thought those interested in the grains/no grains issue would find it interesting.

In addition to the eclectic mix of subjects in our title - May is *Celiac Awareness Month* and this edition has a special feature on how to determine if your pet might have a canine or feline version of this uncomfortable human condition. If the idea of going gluten-free appeals, scroll down for an *irresistible special*, too! 

*May is Celiac Awareness Month* and while most domestic pets are not strictly 'celiac' (only Irish Setters have so far been shown to suffer this condition), *did you know that many pets are grain-sensitive on some level*. And most of the time, their owners attribute their health problems to other causes, when all that's needed is a simple change in daily menu! 

*What are the signs of gluten Intolerance in Pets?* 
Consumption of glutenous grains in sensitive pets, can lead to: 

Chronic GI upset – intermittent or continuing diarrhea and / or constipation including mucusy stools. Vomiting may also occur in more severe cases. 

Dermatitis – chronic dry and flaky skin, hair loss, redness, bumps, rashes and constant scratching are classic signs of a food intolerance. 

Chronic ear infections – over-consumption of grain can lead to a buildup of excess sugars in the system. This in turn can contribute to yeast overgrowth, leading to dark, smelly waxy debris in the ears, head shaking and scratching. 

Other health problems that may be related to food intolerances such as grain sensitivity include: arthritis, epilepsy, abnormal behavior, allergic and inflammatory reactions (including inhalant allergies due to a compromised immune system as well as conditions like pancreatitis and hepatitis, as well as an increased susceptibility to infection, Cushing's, Addison's, and thyroid problems. 

Of course, not all these conditions are directly related to grain consumption, but the overload of grain in most modern commercial pet diets is thought to deplete the animal's natural state of good health over time, leaving him more susceptible to these problems occurring. 
Some animal health experts have even speculated that long-term undetected dietary intolerance may be the underlying cause of degenerative diseases such as cancer, heart conditions and kidney failure. 

*How can I tell if my pet is really grain-intolerant?* 
When several of the above signs are present, a couple of options exist to definitively determine if grain-sensitivity is the culprit. 
*Diagnostic blood tests* are available but they are not always completely accurate – and can be very costly indeed. 
An elimination diet is one of the surest ways to determine if your pet is sensitive to grains. It can be a time-consuming process for some pets, to pin down what foods cause their reactions, but for many pets, cutting out all gluten or feeding a completely grain-free pet food is the answer to problems that have been plaguing their companion for years. 
Starting with a good quality grain-free diet such as *Force* or *Embark* is a good place to start. These products are 100% grain-free and many pets improve within just a couple of weeks, not because of anything magic, just through the relief of no longer consuming aggravating gluten! *Which grains are gluten-free?* 
Rice 
Amaranth 
Buckwheat (this is actually a seed and not related to wheat) 
Millet 
Quinoa 
Other gluten-free starches include garbanzo, lentils, nuts (remember dogs must not eat macadamia nuts), maize / corn, fava beans and cassava. 

*Do Dogs and Cats Need Grains?* 
For the most part, dogs and cats are designed to primarily eat meat. In nature, the ancestors and present day cousins of our domestic dogs and cats, consume meat as the majority of their diet. 
Dogs are scavengers. A wild dog's diet includes almost any food that provided calories - but very little, if any, grain. A major factor in the domestication of dogs was the food that humans leftover. It is thought that the wolves who were least afraid of humans, over a period of tens of thousands of years, became our close companions. 
According to a recent study by biologists Ray and Lorna Coppinger, the natural diet of dogs included, "Bones, pieces of carcass, rotten greens and fruit, fish guts, discarded seeds and grains, animal guts and heads, some discarded human food and wastes." 
However, cats are more selective about food by nature and anatomy. Their ancestral diet consisted of small rodents. Their usefulness to humans had much to do with their eagerness to dispatch the rodents so plentiful around human habitats. 
*But some individual animals actually DO need grain in their diets*, to maintain a healthy bodyweight or because they get dry skin and dull hair when they go ‘grain-free'. As with almost every aspect of holistic health, the answers vary depending upon the individual animal. 
*Even littermates can vary from one another*, in their requirements. One pup might get an ear infection every time she eats any sort of grain. Another might be able to tolerate just oats or rye but not wheat and a third might end up thin and uncomfortable when fed only meats and veggies. *Thrive* is our gluten-free diet with Quinoa, a grain that contains no gluten at all. For more robust pets and those who seem to need some gluten in their food, Verve is an excellent choice. 
*Almost No Grains* 
The natural diet of both species includes high levels of protein, fats and water, and very little carbohydrates. The "popular' diet of dry foods, which is recommended by many conventional vets for most cats and dogs, is the complete opposite of this natural diet: High in carbohydrates, low in protein, fat, and with almost no water. 
A diet balanced heavily toward grain promotes insulin production and the production of inflammatory chemicals. *Over-production of insulin* makes it hard for the body to maintain its correct weight, and can lead to diabetes and other problems. An overabundance of inflammatory chemicals means more aches and pains. 
Improve the balance of your dog's diet by reducing grain, and you may not need the dangerous non-steroidal and steroid drugs so commonly prescribed for dogs. Readers who follow Dr. Mercola's Total Health Program concedes that eating fewer grains means less inflammation! Toxic drugs certainly make animals more comfortable, but will shorten their lives too. 
A word of caution: Diabetic animals or any other medical condition making a switch to a more protein-based diet should be under the close supervision of a veterinarian. Many diabetic pets do require some complex carbohydrates, often in the form of whole grains. For diabetic dogs, *Verve* is the most commonly recommended of all our recipes, by holistic vets. It contains organic whole grains. *We don't use refined grains in any of our products*. 


No BPA's Here!
In light of recent news stories about *bisphenol-a* and the "good" plastics (numbers 1, 2, 4 and 5,) and "bad" plastics (numbers 3, 6 and 7,), we've received a few questions recently regarding the clear plastic bags that hold our Honest Kitchen foods. We're pleased to reassure you that the plastic component of our packaging including our cookie jars, are 100% free of harmful bisphenol-a. In addition, our packaging does not contain Melamine, Phthalates, PFOS, PFOA, or PFE's. 
The Sierra Club - Our Charity Of The Month







The Sierra Club is our Charity of the Month for May! That means that *a portion of the profit from every online sale this month will be sent to this wonderful organization*. 

The Sierra Club is committed to leaving our children a living legacy of clean air, clean water, and natural grandeur. The Sierra Club has been instrumental in preserving wilderness, wildlife and nature's most splendid wild places for over 100 years Yosemite National Park, Grand Canyon National Park, the Florida Everglades and the Sequoia National Monument to name just a few helping protect over 150 million acres of wilderness and wildlife habitat. 

The Sierra Club is also America's most effective advocate for the environment and its various conservation initiatives help to protect our planet's natural environment at both a local and global level. 

Salmon Saves The Day!
The oils in Salmon are especially rich in vital Omega 3 essential fatty acids which are great for combating itchy skin via a natural anti-inflammatory effect. In addition to a grain-free diet, this salmon-based topping can be fed to cats and dogs to help supply the nutrients they need for healthy skin and shiny hair, too. 

You will need: 
1 large wild boneless salmon filet. 
1 cup of fresh watercress 
½ tsp fresh dill 
Olive Oil 

What To Do: 
Place the filet on a baking sheet and drizzle with Olive Oil. 
Bake at 350 F until pale but slightly darker in the center, about 20 minutes depending on size. Remove and allow to cool. 
Gently break up with a fork. 
Roughly chop the watercress and dill. 
Combine the greens with the fish in a mixing bowl and add a couple lugs of olive oil. Mix in a small amount with your pet's regular Honest Kitchen meal. This mixture will keep for 2 to 3 days in a covered container, in a refrigerator. 


The Sierra Club recommends always buying *wild* and not farmed salmon, because wild salmon is more nutritious and does not cause pollution as farmed salmon does. Read More Here 
While a grain-free diet can be a super-important part of the solution to chronic itchy skin in pets, a truly holistic approach looks at the big-picture. Other factors to consider are the chemical cleaners and other substances you use around your home and yard, including those used to treat most new carpets, the detergent used to wash your companion's bedding, how high you run your central heat or A/C (both can be drying to the air) and of course – the shampoo and conditioner you use to bathe your pet. 
!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Interesting. As I have said, Honey is Purina One with grains and doing great. KayCee did great on the urina One, but I switched her to the Taste Of The wild grainless aster reading reports that that grain (I think it is actually the gluon) is not good for dogs with arthritis.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Got this email from The Honest Kitchen and thought those interested in the grains/no grains issue would find it interesting.


I got this too. Do you use Honest Kitchen? How do you like it? I've ben using it for a while, but not heard from anyone else who does routinely. (apart from my vet who introduced it)

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I got this too. Do you use Honest Kitchen? How do you like it? I've ben using it for a while, but not heard from anyone else who does routinely. (apart from my vet who introduced it)
> 
> Margaret


Yes, I do use The Honest Kitchen as a "topper" for their kibble ( golden girls are on the Core Reduced fat and Cody is on Eagel Pack Holistic Duck). I, personally, think it is the best out there and I sure wish I could afford to feed it exclusively. I think there are a couple here who feed it at least as an additive.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I feed Honest Kitchen Force and I love it. They shed a lot less and are very soft!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm using Embark and Preference but add meat to both, even though Embark contains turkey. I fed raw/barf but switched because of teeth issues for Taegan and swallowing for my old guy Cam...plus difficulty making the 10 hour round trip to LA every other month to restock the doggy freezer.

Do your dogs get discolored teeth with it? More plaque because theyr'e not chewing? The health of their teeth using it is my only concern..otherwise I love it. It is convenient too.

Right now mine are all shedding like crazy...but it's seasonal only.

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I'm using Embark and Preference but add meat to both, even though Embark contains turkey. I fed raw/barf but switched because of teeth issues for Taegan and swallowing for my old guy Cam...plus difficulty making the 10 hour round trip to LA every other month to restock the doggy freezer.
> 
> Do your dogs get discolored teeth with it? More plaque because theyr'e not chewing? The health of their teeth using it is my only concern..otherwise I love it. It is convenient too.
> 
> ...


I hadn't noticed the teeth issue. In all I've read, the live enzymes found in raw ( & dehydrated raw) keep the bacteria from forming on the teeth. I also use the Petzlife gel and/or spray for their teeth couple times a week. http://www.petzlife.com/


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Dermatitis – chronic dry and flaky skin, hair loss, redness, bumps, rashes and constant scratching are classic signs of a food intolerance.
> 
> Chronic ear infections – over-consumption of grain can lead to a buildup of excess sugars in the system. This in turn can contribute to yeast overgrowth, leading to dark, smelly waxy debris in the ears, head shaking and scratching.


My dearly departed Jean-luc(He pased away at 17 years of age.) had these probelms all his life... espically the one about the ears. He was on Purina One or HA all his life.

My new puppy was doing some mild itiching on Eukanuba and I switched Junior to Orijen. His itching went away and his fur got so soft and shinny. 

Junior has not shown the allgeriy problems that Jean-luc had but I can't help but wonder if a grain-less dog food like Orijen would have helped Jean-luc.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Hi i am new to this forum. I have a 6 month old female on Orijen LBP and she has been on it for 2 months and doing wonderfully. I was starting to wonder about the protein so started to switch to innova lbp. well low and behold 5 days into the switch, yeast infection with dark waxy stuff!! she is back on orijen!! I did also have a piece of kibble with a salmon bone in it, called right away. they were extremely apologetic and explained what happened. hey atleast i know they are putting in their food what they claim they are. any one else using Orijen and how are yours doing it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> Hi i am new to this forum. I have a 6 month old female on Orijen LBP and she has been on it for 2 months and doing wonderfully. I was starting to wonder about the protein so started to switch to innova lbp. well low and behold 5 days into the switch, yeast infection with dark waxy stuff!! she is back on orijen!! I did also have a piece of kibble with a salmon bone in it, called right away. they were extremely apologetic and explained what happened. hey atleast i know they are putting in their food what they claim they are. any one else using Orijen and how are yours doing it


Welcome to the forum. I would be very careful with the Orijen food. There is another nutrition thread addressing this bone issue and, IMO, it could be very dangerous for esp so young a pup. Many here are not at all pleased with the response and inaction Orijen has taken to this problem. Also, many think that for a young pup that the Orijen has too much protein and could cause growth issues. I certainly am not an expert, but it is something you may want to look in to. I will try to find the other thread for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> Hi i am new to this forum. I have a 6 month old female on Orijen LBP and she has been on it for 2 months and doing wonderfully. I was starting to wonder about the protein so started to switch to innova lbp. well low and behold 5 days into the switch, yeast infection with dark waxy stuff!! she is back on orijen!! I did also have a piece of kibble with a salmon bone in it, called right away. they were extremely apologetic and explained what happened. hey atleast i know they are putting in their food what they claim they are. any one else using Orijen and how are yours doing it


FINALLY, found the Orijen concern thread. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34536 Hope this is helpful to you. I think you'll find there are alot of very knowledgeable people here who will are very willing to help you out..... many of whom are on this thread.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee has had ear infections most of her life. We knew she was allergic to bermuda grass, live oak pollen, fleas, mold, more than likely pine tree pollen, and goodness knows what else. I had hoped when I switched her from Purina One to the grainless Taste of the Wild, her ear infections would lighten up--they haven't. It isn't food allergies for her, but enviromental ones. Probably the same with your old guy and probably changing would not have made a difference. It didn't for my KayCee. She has been on the grainless for a few months now--and still has had 3 ear infections and one hot spot. In fact, my vet put her on a new ear med today when I took her in for rabies shot. The only thing so far that has worked has been steroid injections and we are avoiding them if at all possible.

I never did think it was food allergies, but just put on the Taste of TheWild after reading grains (or gluton) was not good for dogs with arthritis.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Penny and Maggie- WOW thanks for that thread!! I will continue to make the switch fully to Innova LBP. When can i switch her to a grain free like Taste of the WIld or EVO is it a year? I hope i didn't harm her by feeding the Orijen for the last 2-3months. She looks wonderful weight is perfect and bloodwork as of 3 weeks ago all normal.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I LOVE THK - I really feel it's the best food available.* It's expensive but worth it. I sometimes rotate it with Canidae or mix it. Right now they're on straight THK. My dogs love it. As a matter of fact...I came home tonight to find my dogs had opened a box of it and eaten HALF the ten pound bag inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh: 

*this is MHO...not meant to suggest anyone else's food choice is not a good one.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> Penny and Maggie- WOW thanks for that thread!! I will continue to make the switch fully to Innova LBP. When can i switch her to a grain free like Taste of the WIld or EVO is it a year? I hope i didn't harm her by feeding the Orijen for the last 2-3months. She looks wonderful weight is perfect and bloodwork as of 3 weeks ago all normal.


Oh, I'm sure she's fine. I started getting interested in nutrition when mine were past the puppy stage, so I'm unsure of when you can move them to EVO..... my thought would be when they are through growing. We'll need to research that, but I would THINK not before a year ( which gives us time to get a handle on it ). The Evo is a really good food as is the Wellness Core ( another grain free ). Because my girls were overweight I have them on the Wellness Core Reduced Fat and boy they've slimmed down nicely. However, my springer and old aussie need a lower phosphorous and calcium level so they are on the Eagle Pack Holistic Duck. Point being, there are alot of quality foods out there and each dog is different.... in fact, many dogs require d ifferent foods at different times in their lives. I think you'll find alot of great discussions here and alot of great ideas bantered around. Good luck. Give your little pup a scratch from me. ( we'd love to see pics)


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Penny and Maggie- thank you for all your information. I am quite shocked at Orijen Foods. well it will be interesting to see what ever becomes of all of this. I will be keeping her on the innova lbp which is another great food.


----------

